# How do you deal with romance?



## Creativitron (Apr 30, 2015)

Me as an Entp seek out attractive woman but never get emotionally attached. I get bored with my partner really easy. When i find the relationship boring i starts to leave and do something else entertaining.
Eventually when i meet a new and interesring one the cycle starts again and i hate that.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

I read some John Green whenever I get bored of the world. It helps me treasure everyone more, just in case they get cancer.


----------



## Silverflame (Jan 4, 2015)

Romance is all what life is about.
You sure INFJ's too dissappointed you?
ENTP's having a degree of "dependance" in them I don't think are as unemotional as they pretend to be.
Probably somewhere within you yourself desire to be loved without realizing it.
Myself waiting for the right Enfp.


----------



## RantnRave (May 1, 2015)

Silverflame said:


> Romance is all what life is about.
> You sure INFJ's too dissappointed you?
> ENTP's having a degree of "dependance" in them I don't think are as unemotional as they pretend to be.
> Probably somewhere within you yourself desire to be loved without realizing it.
> Myself waiting for the right Enfp.


We can be very emotional, we just don't use it in decision making.

Any ENTP who says they didn't ball like a schoolgirl at the end of Pay It Forward is lying!


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't deal with it.
I'm actually trying to avoid it ATM.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

You're craving for excitement and stimulation... eventually you'll get bored of that too and settle down in yourself. That is the general trend over a person's life anyway.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, this is why loving someone is a choice. You can feel attracted to many people, lust after them, form an attachment to them, but it is a choice to commit to someone.


I've always been upfront with who I'm dating. Give someone a chance to impress me, attempt to get to know them enough to see if they are compatible and viable, let them know exactly what I'm looking for (in my case a long term relationship). Was a pretty straight forwards process and eventually found someone who I dearly cherish.

Never played those relationship games (I'm supposed to wait how many days before I text back? huh pretend I don't like them?.. nah screw that, better being me, if they don't like it then why would I want a relationship with them anyways?)


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Badly.

When I like someone, my pleasure centers widen and my tolerance for undesirable things increases. 

I think of that person often.

Then the attraction dies for both parties.

I'm 21 and single. Always been and perhaps, I always will be (based on my relationship trends).

I deal with romance badly. Now, shall we talk about philosophy, psychology, game theory, or being a workaholic?


----------



## SaberHawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Ehh.. not terribly? It helps that I have intentionally researched the topic thoroughly, at least I think. I don't get crushes very easily, obviously, and the trick is to always give a little less investment than the other person in my experience. As harsh as that sounds, it helps those of us with less developed emotions not go overboard.


----------



## diamond_mouth (May 17, 2014)

I feel bad for anyone who's ever been attracted to me, it's difficult to get my attention and sustain it. I prefer not to get romantically attached to anyone and will try shake it off in the initial stages. The only reason you might find me in a relationship is if the guy was really persistent and on the very rare occasion, by that point, I might come to my senses and realise I've actually fallen for the guy.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't.


----------



## jehosafats (Feb 23, 2013)

Its hard to be honest about anything on public forums


----------



## NoShxtSherlock (May 31, 2015)

I'm completely oblivious if someone is 'flirting' or displaying 'courting' behaviours towards me (or anyone else for that matter) unless they are being very obvious about it.

If anyone were to express an interest in pursuing a relationship with me (an unlikely situation) then I would probably turn them down and avoid that person from then on, unless I really did find a 'mind mate' in that person and could see myself as that persons girlfriend.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

like this [skateboards away from romance]


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

diamond_mouth said:


> *I feel bad for anyone who's ever been attracted to me, it's difficult to get my attention and sustain it. I prefer not to get romantically attached to anyone and will try shake it off in the initial stages.* The only reason you might find me in a relationship is if the guy was really persistent and on the very rare occasion, by that point, I might come to my senses and realise I've actually fallen for the guy.


Same here.


----------



## diamond_mouth (May 17, 2014)

EDLC said:


> Same here.


I actually don't see it as a negative thing, it can mean that if someone cares enough to actually get past that you know it might be worth pursuing. I know my now intj boyfriend was really put off by this behaviour because he thought I was playing games. 
But I don't regret resisting in the initial stages, yes it was a rocky road but everything was much more clear to me at the end of it.


----------



## themaraudingtimelord (Jul 7, 2014)

I run in the opposite direction.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

For me, boredom and routine is the death of romantic feelings/attachment. I need to be challenged in a relationship, otherwise I emotionally check out. Drama and hurt feelings ensue. It's easier to avoid relationships altogether then to try and find someone who can keep up.



ScarlettHayden said:


> You're craving for excitement and stimulation... eventually you'll get bored of that too and settle down in yourself. That is the general trend over a person's life anyway.


Unless you're a type 7. In which case, craving excitement and stimulation IS settling into yourself. My need for adventure and exploration has grown as I've gotten older. I'm more patient in how I go after those adventures and experiences, but the desire for them is innate.


----------



## Lemons333 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have feelings. Lots of them. And then I think "is this logical?" and I think "maybe. why have feelings towards them? what kind of person are they? would i be able to trust them if faced in a bad situation? would they be smart enough to make sure we don't end up in a bad situation? if they didn't know we would end up in a bad situation would they be able to get us out of it with minimal damage? do they have goals? what are their passions? do they have good character? how do they treat people?"

and after going through all of that several times while being around them, listening to them, and talking to them i will come to a conclusion. fortunately, i can gauge it pretty quickly. and going through that list only takes a while and i may go through it several times over months if i find maybe 3 NOs in it because i have to think of the margin of error.


----------

